# ID this parasite



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Earlier i saw big white round things hanging out of my yellow lab. When I managed to net the fish, a thin, white/clear worm was wiggling. I grabbed a piece of it with a tweezers, this is a pic at 60X. The ball was mbuna egg-sized, but the worm was thin, but thicker than a hair.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

This is usually where I start EMC....
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/FA041


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

wow. how do you manage a pic at 60x?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The Intel QX3 toy digital microscope. The resolution is low, but its better than the "video" microscope you have to go into a dark room to see.


Thanks for the link, Sue. I don't know whats in the Jungle food, but its what I had on hand. Some of the fish are eating it.

To my eye, it look like the end of a tapeworm http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/LyraEDISServlet?command=getScreenImage&oid=4160560


----------



## iso2k4 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tape worms will detatch heads from bodies and segemnts. you also said you found them around the anus? Base on the two microscope pictures i would say you have a match.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There was a white tread wiggling out of anus, I grabbed it with a tweezers, but the little piece is all I got. I got some jungle parasite tabs for the water and put them in last night. And some powder for food.


----------

